# Staying natty supps advice



## jay81 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi, done a few steriod courses over the last couple of years but the last 12 months or so I've trained natural, anyways, I'm getting married and going to Florida for the honeymoon in April so I want to get in the best shape I can without juice. I'm approx 12% bf id like to drop to 10 or less but still build some lean muscle if possible. I'm going to be cycling my carbs, breakfast, pre and post workout and training a five day split.

My question is other than protein (diet PHD) what others supplements would I benifet from? (I'm caffeine sensitive so don't do well with fat burners)

thanks

jay


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

None tbh.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

how about green tea extract? not sure of caffeine content though but could be nothing


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

No need for sups at all, spend the money on whole foods instead.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It still has caffiene in it.


----------



## jay81 (Feb 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> None tbh.


not even creatine?



J** said:


> how about green tea extract? not sure of caffeine content though but could be nothing


I can drink tea, coffee etc just don't do well with energy drinks or high strength caffeine supps I go skatty ha



Jamieson said:


> No need for sups at all, spend the money on whole foods instead.


I eat well anyway, Plenty of meats, fish, veg, fruit, nuts. Been slacking abit over last couple of months not had a target to train for until now so just gonna smash it from January !


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why creatine?


----------



## jay81 (Feb 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Why creatine?


Just throwing out a name of a supp I know ?!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jay81 said:


> Just throwing out a name of a supp I know ?!


Tbh if you are just throwing out a name and you don't know what it does, wtf are you going to take it?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Carnitine

Coenzyme Q10

Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA)

Gamma Linolenic Acid (GLA)

Conjugated Linoleic Acid (CLA)

Chromium

EFAs (3s and also look up omega 7)


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Vitamin d3

fishoil

creatine if you want

all id ever recommend


----------



## jay81 (Feb 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Why creatine?





andyhuggins said:


> Tbh if you are just throwing out a name and you don't know what it does, wtf are you going to take it?


I know exactly what it does I'm just looking for options on supps to take whilst training natural or if there are any worth while eg: zma, cla, bcaa... No need to be a smart **** don't reply if that's your attitude


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So if you know what it does why ask?


----------



## jay81 (Feb 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> So if you know what it does why ask?


bb

The question was are there any worth taking that I would benifet from?! I didn't ask what they do, I was looking for personal experience not what a manufacturer states


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

As I stated in post No 2 non. Its spelt benefit not benifet by the way.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

None. Also wouldn't bother with 'diet' whey. It's a con, just stick with normal whey


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

2004mark said:


> None. Also wouldn't bother with 'diet' whey. It's a con, just stick with normal whey


As I said mate.


----------



## jay81 (Feb 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> As I stated in post No 2 non. Its spelt benefit not benifet by the way.


****in grammar police now are we ....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jay81 said:


> ****in grammar police now are we ....


OHHH NO touchy.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Carnitine
> 
> Coenzyme Q10
> 
> ...


 i have no idea what any of them things are


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

jay81 said:


> ****in grammar police now are we ....


Lol he will have a field day with my gramer lol


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

i just had a good chat with a very good BB the last day,

other than whey i was advised fish oil, L-Carnitine, Creatine, and ensure there are plenty BCAA's in my protein, if not to supplement it with my Whey.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

armor king said:


> i have no idea what any of them things are


Well, if you are curious, I suggest using Google and doing some research? I could explain but it wouldn't be as in-depth as a simple Google seach, which would bring up a plethora of information for you.


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Creatine

Fish Oils

Multi Vitamin

CLA

Chromium

Carnitine


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

I take most the stuff thats mentioned above plus flaxseed and zinc/magnesium.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Pepsin HCL is a great supplement, because it helps with proper digestion.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

andyhuggins said:


> Its spelt benefit not benifet by the way.


You meant It's not Its...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Personally I'd use creatine monohydrate as it costs pennies and there is a fair amount of evidence it will offer a small benefit.

Green tea when cutting is probably worth a punt too.

But the priority by a huge margin is sorting out your diet and training. Supps make a tiny difference.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Anavar.


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Anavar.


Can nattys use Anavar? Isn't it classed as an unatural steroid?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> As I stated in post No 2 non. Its spelt benefit not benifet by the way.


It's spelt none not non.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> As I stated in post No 2 non. Its spelt benefit not benifet by the way.


Wtf does this have to do with his original question. Instead of writing stupid replies, post something constructive, otherwise just pi$$ off.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> Wtf does this have to do with his original question. Instead of writing stupid replies, post something constructive, otherwise just pi$$ off.


He's a miserable old sh1t


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> He's a miserable old sh1t


True I am


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> True I am


Wouldn't have it any other way lol


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Carnitine
> 
> Coenzyme Q10
> 
> ...


Hi, is this what you use or just what you would recommend someone who is looking for natural supps?


----------



## RAWKS (Mar 5, 2014)

I have had great results with RFlex L-Carntine ...All-Max CLA ...USN Xzedra ....Tribulus ...Omega3...Multivitamin But Most Importantly good Diet early cardio sometimes LIIT or HIIT lost about 2lb a week maintained muscle overall.... Allow yourself a SMALL treat to avoid going crazy


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

If you're dieting get some BCAA's or amino acid mix to drink intra and post workout. Other than that, just the usual supps.

Multivit, omega 369s, garlic capsules, ZMA, whey.

Try creatine yourself after reading up about it and how to use it properly, see how you respond, we're all different. You might respond well to it but bare in mind you will retain more water while on it (so it's not ideal if you're looking to lean out).


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

jay81 said:


> Hi, done a few steriod courses over the last couple of years but the last 12 months or so I've trained natural, anyways, I'm getting married and going to Florida for the honeymoon in April so I want to get in the best shape I can without juice. I'm approx 12% bf id like to drop to 10 or less but still build some lean muscle if possible. I'm going to be cycling my carbs, breakfast, pre and post workout and training a five day split.
> 
> My question is other than protein (diet PHD) what others supplements would I benifet from? (I'm caffeine sensitive so don't do well with fat burners)
> 
> ...


Food partitioner like glycobol which i havent used that one but theres a good few reviews about it however i have used a food partitioner they are quite good

another good Supplement is MASS PRO SYNTHAGEN on predator nutition its a food parter and more


----------

